# What do you do with your Old tanks?



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

So guys what do you do with your old non-fillable tanks? I got a peice of glass off of craigslist and made a neat nighttable for beside my bed.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Scrap them for money at the scrap yard.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Cut the bottom off and stuff them full of snapper/grouper fillets.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol BuckWild. Someone posted this same question last year and I told them the same thing. Great minds must think alike.


----------

